# [portage]Actualizacion

## upszot

hola gente, aca vuelvo después de un tiempo ausente...

hace rato que no actualizo mi sistema, y hoy al querer actualizarlo me tope con varios problemitas..

-perfiles deprecados  (ya actualice a make.profile -> ../usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop )

-paquetes maskeados

-overlay que no se si siguen existiendo..

en fin.. les muestro una salida asi me tiran un cable..

```
M1530 upszot # emerge -uDvNa world

/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/porttree.py:225: DeprecationWarning: Repository 'zugaina' used deprecated 'pms' cache format. Please migrate to 'md5-dict' format.

  DeprecationWarning)

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies |

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for net-misc/networkmanager from @selected

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "net-misc/networkmanager" has unmet requirements.

- net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.6.4::gentoo USE="bluetooth consolekit dhcpcd gnutls introspection nss ppp resolvconf wext -avahi -connection-sharing -dhclient -doc -modemmanager -vala -wimax"                                                                                                                               

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    exactly-one-of ( nss gnutls )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    modemmanager? ( ppp ) exactly-one-of ( nss gnutls ) exactly-one-of ( dhclient dhcpcd )

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

M1530 upszot # 
```

* lo de zugaina entiendo que tengo que migrar 'pms'  a  'md5-dict' , pero no se quien?.. ocea.. quien esta usando pms, busque "migrar pms to md5" pero no encontre nada... no entiendo bien a que se refiere con esa migracion... es algo de layman o de portage?.

y aparentemente afecto a todo el sistema pq nisiquiera puedo hacer esto...

```
M1530 upszot # equery list '*' |egrep net-misc/networkmanager

/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage/dbapi/porttree.py:225: DeprecationWarning: Repository 'zugaina' used deprecated 'pms' cache format. Please migrate to 'md5-dict' format.

  DeprecationWarning)

net-misc/networkmanager-0.8.4.0-r2
```

----------

## upszot

Bueno lo de..  *upszot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> M1530 upszot # equery list '*' |egrep net-misc/networkmanager
> 
> ...

 

aparentemente lo acabo de solucionar ejecutando 

```
layman -S
```

al menos con eso ahora ya no aparece mas... (raro pq antes habia ejecutado un "eix-sync" asique se supone que estaba actualizado... pero bueno)

ahora solo me queda lo del emerge del world

----------

## upszot

bueno..investigando un poco...

```
M1530 upszot # equery list '*' |egrep net-misc/networkmanager

net-misc/networkmanager-0.8.4.0-r2

M1530 upszot # equery uses net-misc/networkmanager

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.6.4:

 U I

 - - avahi              : Add avahi/Zeroconf support

 + + bluetooth          : Enables Bluetooth Support

 - - connection-sharing : Use net-dns/dnsmasq and net-firewall/iptables for connection sharing

 + + consolekit         : Use sys-auth/consolekit for session tracking

 - - dhclient           : Use dhclient from net-misc/dhcp for getting ip

 + - dhcpcd             : Use net-misc/dhcpcd for getting ip

 - - doc                : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc). It is recommended to enable per package instead of globally

 + - gnutls             : Adds support for net-libs/gnutls (TLS 1.0 and SSL 3.0 support)

 + - introspection      : Adds support for GObject based introspection

 - - modemmanager       : Enable support for mobile broadband devices using net-misc/modemmanager

 + - nss                : Use dev-libs/nss for cryptography

 + - ppp                : Enable support for mobile broadband and PPPoE connections using net-dialup/ppp

 + - resolvconf         : Use net-dns/openresolv for managing DNS information

 - - vala               : Enable bindings for dev-lang/vala

 + - wext               : Enable support for the deprecated Wext (Wireless Extensions) API; needed for some older drivers (e.g. ipw2200, ndiswrapper)

 - - wimax              : Enable support for WiMAX connections using net-wireless/wimax

M1530 upszot # spackage net-misc/networkmanager

================ package.keywords =========================

=net-misc/networkmanager-0.7.1-r3

================ package.mask =============================

================ package.unmask ==========================

================ package.use =============================

net-misc/networkmanager  dhcpcd gnutls resolvconf

```

por lo que le agrege la USE nss   pero me sigue diciendo lo mismo...

```
M1530 upszot # emerge -uDvNa world

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for net-misc/networkmanager from @selected

... done!

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "net-misc/networkmanager" has unmet requirements.

- net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.6.4::gentoo USE="bluetooth consolekit dhcpcd gnutls introspection nss ppp resolvconf wext -avahi -connection-sharing -dhclient -doc -modemmanager -vala -wimax"                                                                                                                               

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    exactly-one-of ( nss gnutls )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    modemmanager? ( ppp ) exactly-one-of ( nss gnutls ) exactly-one-of ( dhclient dhcpcd )

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

```

----------

## esteban_conde

Posiblemente tengas que volver al profile 10.0 y emerger portage despues ya podrás volver al profile 13.0 y ejecutar emerge --sync, no olvides que empiezo diciendo "Posiblemente" y con esto quiero decir que a mi me ocurrió lo que te comento pero puede que no sea tu caso.

Comprueba que tienes el último portage, a mi me sale algo así: *Quote:*   

>  sys-apps/portage
> 
>       Latest version available: 2.1.11.62
> 
>       Latest version installed: 2.1.11.55
> ...

 

Estoy en la rama estable de amd64 y aunque ya no es el portage más actual en su momento y no hace mucho lo era.

----------

## esteban_conde

He empezado a recordar, lee esto:

 *Quote:*   

> mimaquina esteban # eselect news read 28
> 
> 2013-02-10-new-13-profiles
> 
>   Title                     New 13.0 profiles and deprecation of 10.0 profiles
> ...

 

Y claro para pasar a EAPI=5 creo que es necesario actualizar portage.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> !!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "net-misc/networkmanager" has unmet requirements.
> 
> - net-misc/networkmanager-0.9.6.4::gentoo USE="bluetooth consolekit dhcpcd gnutls introspection nss ppp resolvconf wext -avahi -connection-sharing -dhclient -doc -modemmanager -vala -wimax"                                                                                                                               
> 
>   The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:
> ...

 

Solo puedes tener activa una de las dos uses que te dicen (nss y gnutls) y tienes puestas las dos. Tienes que eliminar una. Por ejemplo poniendo en package.use:

```
net-misc/networkmanager -gnutls
```

----------

